# Porque devo usar UNICODE ? {Resolvido}

## S4M4R0N3

A galera , saudações.

Bem, hoje tava aqui brincando de deixar meus aplicativos em pt_BR , coloquei o firefox usando uma extensao. E me preparo pra instalar o openoffice pt_br , acredito que a melhor alternativa será baixar o binario do site do projeto no brasil e instalar no "braço". Mas ao largo disso tb rewsolvi colocar meu sistema em pt_br, vendo aqui algumas receitas fiz:

vim /etc/env.d

```

LC_ALL=pt_BR

LANG=pt_BR

```

Minha glibc já estava compilada com userlocales e da forma:

/etc/userlocales.build

```

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

pt_BR/ISO-8859-1

pt_BR.UTF-8/UTF-8

```

Então após um  *Quote:*   

> env-update && source /etc/profile

  pra minha grata surpresa alguns man pages ficarão sim em portugues, Porém com erros de impressão quando tetará imprimir acentos, como em:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> DESCRI,^HC~^HAO
> 
>        man formata e mostra as paginas do manual `on-line'. Esta versao recon-
> ...

 

Confesso que as unicas coisas que fiz pra supostamente usar UNICODE foi colocar a USE="unicode ...." e UNICODE="yes" em /etc/rc.conf , como está no manual. Agora a pouco lendo http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Make_your_system_use_unicode/utf-8 Vi que alem disso era nescessario compilar o kernel com suporte e tal (  meu kernel tb está compilado com a opção, mas não esta no default ) .

NSL UTF8

fiquei meio confuso, se hoje de fato uso o unicode, e ainda se o problema com a impressão dos acentos está relacionado com esse fato. Deixo uma ultima pergunta: Quais os beneficios reais de se usar UNICODE ? Desde de já agradeço a ajuda da galera. Ate mais

 *Quote:*   

> Linux xxxxxx 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 #9 Tue Mar 14 22:48:55 BRT 2006 x86_64 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

 

----------

## tvtoon

O "segredo" é que você parou no terceiro X da quetão: SEUS PROGRAMAS TÊM SUPORTE A UNICODE?

As duas primeiras etapas estão concluídas, falta essa  :Very Happy: !

----------

## S4M4R0N3

 *tvtoon wrote:*   

> O "segredo" é que você parou no terceiro X da quetão: SEUS PROGRAMAS TÊM SUPORTE A UNICODE?
> 
> As duas primeiras etapas estão concluídas, falta essa !

 

Sim , 

```
emerge -uD --newuse world
```

 com flag UNICODE  :Razz:  , alguma outra ideia ? =)

----------

## tvtoon

Não é bem essa a questão, compilar com flag unicode de nada adiantará se o programa não suportar o Unicode dentro do seu código, esse é o problema...

A mesma coisa com outras codificações diferentes da(s) que o programa utilizou nativamente!

Entendeste?

----------

## errado

Em que ambiente está rodando? X? Qual DE?

O sistema está mesmo em utf8?

```
locale
```

(Cole o resultado aqui)

A vantagem de unicode é o suporte a vários tipos diferentes de caracteres (e a padronização também).

[]'z

----------

## S4M4R0N3

 *errado wrote:*   

> Em que ambiente está rodando? X? Qual DE?
> 
> O sistema está mesmo em utf8?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Olha ai a saida do comando

 *Quote:*   

> $ locale
> 
> LANG=pt_BR
> 
> LC_CTYPE="pt_BR"
> ...

 

O erro ocorre tanto no console do X como no console normal , sendo que no normal to usando genslash .

----------

## errado

 *$ locale wrote:*   

> LANG=pt_BR.UTF-8
> 
> LC_CTYPE="pt_BR.UTF-8"
> 
> LC_NUMERIC="pt_BR.UTF-8"
> ...

 

É assim que deve sair o locale em um sistema utf-8 em pt_BR.

Coloque a seguinte linha no arquivo /etc/profile

```
export LC_ALL=pt_BR.UTF-8
```

Agora é só reiniciar o sistema (pode só deslogar de tudo) e, teoricamente, tudo estará resolvido.

----------

## S4M4R0N3

Ae , obrigado pela ajuda ate o momento,

mas ta na mesma.

```
locale

LANG=pt_BR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pt_BR.UTF-8

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cat /etc/env.d/02locate
> 
> LC_ALL=pt_BR.UTF-8
> ...

 

Fiz o export e depois coloquei :

Acabo de perceber que o arquivo dveria se chamar /etc/env.d/02locale e naum locate , dai mudei refiz o procedimento mas naum surgio efeito.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## oandarilho01

 *S4M4R0N3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Minha glibc já estava compilada com userlocales e da forma:
> 
> /etc/userlocales.build
> ...

 

Opa Como faço para verificar se a minha glibc está compilada da mesma forma? E caso não esteja, como faria para assim compilá-la? Seria algo do tipo?

```
# emerge [b]--opcao[/b] glibc
```

E/ou precisaria incluir algo no make.conf?

----------

## crobertosjr

Pessoas, olhem a documentação   :Rolling Eyes: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/utf-8.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/guide-localization.xml

Sempre faço assim e não tenho problemas com locale e nem unicode  :Very Happy: .

----------

## oandarilho01

Desconhecia estes dois documentos.. obrigado pela dica..

----------

